# Another MI Golden



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This beautiful boy is also in Michigan and needing to find a rescue group or foster home. GRRom and Great Lakes have been contacted but have no room.

*Here is the Golden Ret. at Bay County:* 
http://animalcontrol.co.bay.mi.us/bay/home.nsf/Public/Look_At_Me_(Shelter_Animals).htm 

Look At Me - This Golden retriever is in cage 10. He is 4 years old and available for adoption on 01-19-08 at 9:00 am.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's beautiful


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful and I can't believe someone hasn't pulled him yet. Ugh...Steve, has anyone tried the all breed rescues?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> He's beautiful and I can't believe someone hasn't pulled him yet. Ugh...Steve, has anyone tried the all breed rescues?


I emailed two all breeds Kimm - and a few out of State GRR's


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this is eli, the same sweet boy i posted about yesterday. thanks steve for bringing it back to the front.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's beautiful! I couldn't get that link to work.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I emailed two all breeds Kimm - and a few out of State GRR's


Did you contact the GRR's in Woodridge, ILL (As Good As Gold) and the one in Plainfield IN.....both of these are only 5 hours away from Eli

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you go to this link you can see all of the dogs there.

http://animalcontrol.co.bay.mi.us/b...300557E88?OpenDocument&GetCategory=Look+At+Me

I didn't see a golden, so I assume the link is broken because he is gone (?)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mjkaferle5 said:


> If you go to this link you can see all of the dogs there.
> 
> http://animalcontrol.co.bay.mi.us/b...300557E88?OpenDocument&GetCategory=Look+At+Me
> 
> I didn't see a golden, so I assume the link is broken because he is gone (?)


 
He's still there--the link didn't work for me either but I posted it thinking it might have been on my end. I went in and did a seacrch the same way until I got to the public page and he was on there---it's like they're burried the real link to get to him--but he is there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome and I hope someone can adopt him or a rescue take him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He is beautiful - how do these wonderful dogs end up in rescues- so sad , hope he gets a mew forever home son.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

GOOD NEWS

This beautiful, special boy was reunited with his family yesterday evening. I guess everybody at the shelter was very taken by this boy and were overjoyed with the reunion.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i for one am very happy that this young man was reunited with his family. i just wonder what took them so long, he was there over a week and was eligible for adoption last saturday, they could have lost their precious pup. if anyone loses a dog, please call and visit your local shelter daily.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

sophie said:


> i for one am very happy that this young man was reunited with his family. i just wonder what took them so long, he was there over a week and was eligible for adoption last saturday, they could have lost their precious pup. if anyone loses a dog, please call and visit your local shelter daily.


 
I know I'm gonna take some flak on this but, this should wake people up to the fact we need mandatory micro-chipping. Had he have had one the most he would have spent at the shelter was a day or so. Even worse, what if his humans hadn't contacted the shelter and no rescue group pulled him?? Can you imagine having to euthanize this dog because of limited space or funds??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I never understand why people don't put id on their dogs! collar, tags, microchip, tatoo - id your dog!


----------

